# Betonkopf aufbohren

## scurrell

Eine Sache werden die *nuxer nie schaffen. Shareza.

Einen P2p-Client mit <allen> Netzwerken.

Ich kenn ja nur ed2k, gnutella, torrent und dc.

Wer weis, was es sonst noch gibt.

OK, ihr habt es geschafft, aus einem ollen Drucktreiber ... ein richtig gutes BS zu machen

Das ist der einzige Grund für gatesOS, weil upload ist genauso verboten wie E-Dampfen.

Doch da kann ich das ausschalten.

Happy Weihnachten.

P.S.: Klar, alle gentooiner (ist das richtig?) sind ja Nichtraucher.

----------

## doedel

Zuviel Gras geraucht?

----------

## scurrell

Zuviel TPD2 Änderung gedampft.

Echt, Ich bin wütend.

Guckst du Sig ?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Vielleicht solltest du mal weniger dampfen.

Wie lange wollt ihr Admins euch den Troll eigentlich noch antun?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## l3u

```
                           +--------------------------+

                   /|  /|  |                          |

                   ||__||  |       Please don't       |

                  /   O O\__           feed           |

                 /          \       the trolls        |

                /      \     \                        |

               /   _    \     \ ----------------------+

              /    |\____\     \     ||

             /     | | | |\____/     ||

            /       \|_|_|/   |    __||

           /  /  \            |____| ||

          /   |   | /|        |      --|

          |   |   |//         |____  --|

   * _    |  |_|_|_|          |     \-/

*-- _--\ _ \     //           |

  /  _     \\ _ //   |        /

*  /   \_ /- | -     |       |

  *      ___ c_c_c_C/ \C_c_c_c____________
```

----------

## toralf

 *l3u wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>                            +--------------------------+
> 
> ...

 cooles ascii art - das habe ich mir gleich mal kopiert. Ich wußte doch, daß es sich irgendwann mal lohnen würde, solche Theads zu lesen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Die Ascii Art war wohl das sinnvollste an dem Thread  :Wink: 

--> closed

----------

